# Test results - can you help?



## Bella_donna (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm still considering my options at the moment and am trying to get my head around all the different test results.

Last year (14 months ago) I had alot of tests done. These included:

* AMH
* FSH
* LH
* Inhibin B

Both my AMH and Inhibin B were way below normal so I was diagnosed as having a low ovarian reserve  

I have just had all of the above tests done again and will get the results tomorrow, all being well.

Does anyone know what is considered "normal" for each of the above? I did read one thread that said approx 5-12 is normal for FSH. My FSH seems okay if that's the case - it's the others I'm worried about  

Any help you could give would be gratefully received!

Many thanks,

Mellabella


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry Mellabella am in the same situation as you - having had an AMH of 0.0 and being told am in premature oarian failure...  just re-tested for FSH LH and E2...
Good luck hope they come back with what you need.
Rachelx x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Mellabella

I don't know anything about Inhibin B, but I have just dug out my video of the Baby Race and in it Dr Gillian Lockwood (from Midland Fertility Services) says the following :

To a woman of 34 with an Inhibin B level of 90 - level a little lower than expected, like it to be about 100, can't afford to wait 2-3 year to try for a pregnancy, fertile age nearer that of a 40 year old.  (A couple of months later, this woman got pregnant naturally.

To a woman of 35 with an Inhibin B level of 61 - normal range is 100-130, result shows ovarian reserve not as high as it should be, fertile age like that of someon over 40, best chance of pregnancy is IVF (although this woman did have some tube problems too).

Hope that is helpful

Some1
xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Mellabella

Watching the video again was no problem, sorry the information didn't give you better news.

I don't know much at all about Inhibin B, but I am sure that I have read that there are some concerns about its reliability as it is such a new test.  

I have read some stuff about not reading too much into FSH results, which I'm sure applies to Inhibin B for the same reason :  Basically, these tests only tend to be done on women seeking fertility treatment, therefore nobody really knows what the average result is and for all anybody knows there could be many women getting pregnant easily with sky high FSH, or really low Inhibin B - it could just be that some people have naturally high or low levels of these hormones with no detrimental effect.  Really hope the LWC can give you some positive feedback and advice  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Mellabella, wishing you all the very best for your appointment tomorrow, really really hope you come away with a treatment plan you are happy with, hope you can get started on tx very very soon!

Take care xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Mellabella - so glad you found my post helpful, hope your appointment went well today  

Some1

xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Mellabella (great name!)

FSH - day 3 - so called normal is generally less than 10 BUT eg Lister place little signifiance on it. NB check E2 at same time as it can be faslely suppressed by high E2. 
E2 - day 3 - varies as to what is normal, my clinic says less than 280 (NB conversion factor is 3.6 for mol to grammes so my clinic would say around 80 max on the other scale)
LH - day 3 - not sure mine is always around 3.4 and that's fine
AMH - watch this test, it can be misleading. It measures quantity of OR NOT quality (per consultant at Lister). So called normal is 2.2 to 6.8 OR 15 to 48 on the other scale. (message to all: check scale). BUT I had a msg from a girl who had "undetectable AMH" and got pg first time IVF twice. So goodness knows what exactly it measures. I think a reasonable view is that it would be good to have a high AMH, simply to facilitate "finding" the quality eggs. (but then I'm 39 so it's more of an issue - your good eggs are a higher % of your total AFC than mine are....)

HTH

Good luck

Anna xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes completlely agree with last poster (- so sorry clicked to reply before I noted your username).

The critical thing about AMH studies is that they (and the Lister's results with real and often older women where AMH can be an issue) show that the AMH number is correlated with no of eggs at IVF and thereby influences IVF outcome. however it is not correlated with egg quality - subtle distinction.

I was told specifically at the Lister (though i just went there for a second opinion) that at ET any given woman of low AMH, with same age as another with embryos of same grading, has the same IVF outcome as a woman of high AMH. That is, once you get to ET, AMH becomes irrelevant. as a predictor of eggs produced, it does influence whether you get to ET though and therefore is a helpful indicator for IVF success. 

To be a broken record/stuck Ipod on this, AMH isn't a predictor of egg quality. (Many consultants are confused on this.) 

Have a look at "little jenny"'s postings on the topic - she's set out her views which are well thought out and clear.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Merabella,

Am in the same situation, althoug my AMH was 0.0 and my FSH was 10.0  Slightly confused, am waiting for consultant to get back to me, but am also perimenopausal, don'tlet that put you off though as most women past 35 are here, this stage can last up to 10 years or more!  I too regulary ovulate although periods never been regular.

Am looking into DE now.  Good luck and   
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

well, MB, the very good news is that your age is in your favour. you only need 1,2,3 (whatever number of children you want) good eggs out of whatever number you have left. (it will be in the thousands even if slightly reduced.)

have you thought of the lister? i am not with them but had a vg consultation there  afew weeks ago. you have to have your own ideas thought out, though, for best results - otherwise you end up on the IVF conveyor belt - but it seems you have views and will be rightly keen to express them! best of luck, xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

MB- my acupuncturist who is nr LWC said he has just worked with 3 women who were told they were menopausal and all have BFP at the moment, so don't give up hope stay positive
L x


----------

